# Opc Xml-da



## pvbrowser (20 August 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei einen OPC XML-DA Client zu bauen, der neben Windows auch auf Linux funktioniert. Dazu habe ich mir ein SOAP Paket heruntergeladen, das Open Source ist.

"GetStatus" und "Browse" funktionieren schon.
Nun bin ich an "Read".
Dazu muss ich noch die Elemente der "ItemList" richtig angeben.
"Write" brauche ich auch noch.

Bitte:
Könnte jemand von euch ein Beispiel zu den XML Daten für "Read" und "Write" posten ?


----------



## pvbrowser (21 August 2007)

Hat sich erledigt !

Durch ein bischen probieren und googlen hab ich den Aufbau der XML Daten herausgefunden.

"Read" und "Write" gehen jetzt.

Jetzt muss "nur" noch ein Wrapper geschrieben werden


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

Klingt ja nach Erfolg ;o)

Mit was testest Du welcher OPC-Server, SPS, usw. ?


----------



## pvbrowser (21 August 2007)

> Mit was testest Du welcher OPC-Server, SPS, usw. ?
- Kassl dOPC XGate in VMware mit WinXP mit Simulationsserver
http://www.kassl.de/opc/index.shtml

- Auf Linux Wirtssystem (die Libs gibts aber auch für Windows)
http://csoap.sourceforge.net/
und
http://xmlsoft.org/


----------



## pvbrowser (1 September 2007)

Der OPC XML-DA Zugriff ist jetzt implementiert.

http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=4&topic=4&subtopic=11
http://pvbrowser.org


----------

